

ThinkPad Time Machine? Retro Thinkpad: Opinions - mo
http://blog.lenovo.com/en/blog/retro-thinkpad-time-machine/

======
Vexs
Looks like they've fully abandoned the external trackpad mouse buttons. That's
a shame, I hate integrated trackpad buttons.

That being said, it's neat that there's the possibility of a retro thinkpad-
they remain one of my favorite brands despite the whole spyware scandal.

------
sohkamyung
I love the ThinkPad keyboard and 'erase head' pointer: so much so that I
bought the ThinkPad USB keyboard and use it for my desktop work.

This intrigues me and if it comes true, I hope the hardware plays nice with
Linux as it might become a long term companion.

------
legitster
Real computers have corners

#sharpedgesarebeautiful

